# Thor & Riggs 5th BDay



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Happy 5th to my boyz









Went for a 8.5 km hike this morning.

Walk there









Return trip









Played with their new "indestructible" _soccer_ ball.






Thor wanted to play some more. :shocked:










Boys relaxing on a nice warm day.










Finally ever since we got the boys, our town got one of these signs. Sadly there was only one.










At least this year their annual vet checkup/needles wasn't on their birthday









I'll post up pics of their BDay meal after they eat it.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy birthday!!!! Hope they enjoy their special meal :birthday:


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

bianca said:


> Happy birthday!!!! Hope they enjoy their special meal :birthday:


Notice, noticed your girl BDay today too. 

Oops, its not your girl just your name


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Yup it's my name!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Well, that went better than expected 

Thor sneaking a smell



























Not these **** hats again!!!! (seriously? d-a-m-n is censored? Wow







)


















Covering both their eyes :rofl:









Lets Eat!









Thor Loud & Proud









Yum









Family Photo's


















Well, another year gone. See you guys in 365 days


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Oh they are so funny!!! Love the birthday hats hehe


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

:birthday: to both your boys.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy birthday to the boys! Love the party hats, LOL!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Love the birthday hats!!!

Happy Birthday guys!!!


----------



## Trina (Sep 11, 2009)

So which one is the "toy hog"? He had a cuz in his mouth and was still keeping the soccer ball away from the other one!


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Trina said:


> So which one is the "toy hog"? He had a cuz in his mouth and was still keeping the soccer ball away from the other one!


That's Thor. They both have toys in their mouth otherwise they'll bite into the ball which is ok with their new ball because it's hard plastic and they can't destroy it 

Riggs hasn't caught on in pushing the ball back but he tries 

Notice the pics in the first post don't work; weird.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Ahaha that's a cute video of Thor holding the ball in his mouth while trying to kick the other ball.  Happy Bday you two!


----------

